# Typo on Visa Application Form



## KiwiBee (Jul 30, 2014)

This is going to sound really dumb, but I misspelt my mother's middle name on my visa application form. The form is for an ancestry visa and it has already been confirmed and submitted. My appointment is Friday.

How can I correct the mistake? It is a small typo, there is just a letter missing at the end).

I have already printed the form off.

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Make a manual correction on the printed-out form and attach a note pointing it out.


----------



## Katrine6 (Aug 7, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Make a manual correction on the printed-out form and attach a note pointing it out.


How this is useful?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Katrine6 said:


> How this is useful?


The ECO will be looking at the paper application, so any corrections required will be seen and noted. 

When I applied for my fiancée visa, I made a grievous error and forgot an entire line of my then fiancé's home address in one of the two sections that ask for it. It was completed correctly in the first part of the application but not in the second part. When I went over the print out before sending it in with my biometrics, I noticed the error and had a mini freak out. After calming down, I hand wrote in the missing information and put my initials beside the handwritten information so that the ECO would be aware that I am aware of the fact that something has been hand written in on the application.

The online submission aspect application is more for record keeping purposes - i.e. the date and time that application was submitted and paid for etc. will have been recorded for specific time limit matters (get biometrics completed and submitted) and other issues that require an exact time stamp record of submission on the application for events like a significant rule change [think the July 9, 2012 policy overhaul] or the stale dating of pay slips and bank statements etc [28 day rule]. With the timestamp in place, the Home Office will know on which side of the change the application was lodged and adjudicate the application appropriately... let's say that you had successfully lodged your application on July 8, 2012 (before the rule change) and met all of the requirements that were in place on July 8 but your application wasn't looked at until August 15, you would definitely want the ECO to look at your application under the July 8 rules instead of the current rules that are in place... the only way to prove that you got in for July 8 would be the the timestamp on your application, and that's what submitting it electronically does for you.


----------



## Katrine6 (Aug 7, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The ECO will be looking at the paper application, so any corrections required will be seen and noted.
> 
> When I applied for my fiancée visa, I made a grievous error and forgot an entire line of my then fiancé's home address in one of the two sections that ask for it. It was completed correctly in the first part of the application but not in the second part. When I went over the print out before sending it in with my biometrics, I noticed the error and had a mini freak out. After calming down, I hand wrote in the missing information and put my initials beside the handwritten information so that the ECO would be aware that I am aware of the fact that something has been hand written in on the application.
> 
> The online submission aspect application is more for record keeping purposes - i.e. the date and time that application was submitted and paid for etc. will have been recorded for specific time limit matters (get biometrics completed and submitted) and other issues that require an exact time stamp record of submission on the application for events like a significant rule change [think the July 9, 2012 policy overhaul] or the stale dating of pay slips and bank statements etc [28 day rule]. With the timestamp in place, the Home Office will know on which side of the change the application was lodged and adjudicate the application appropriately... let's say that you had successfully lodged your application on July 8, 2012 (before the rule change) and met all of the requirements that were in place on July 8 but your application wasn't looked at until August 15, you would definitely want the ECO to look at your application under the July 8 rules instead of the current rules that are in place... the only way to prove that you got in for July 8 would be the the timestamp on your application, and that's what submitting it electronically does for you.


Thank you for the explanation, now it's clear for me. :thumb:


----------

